# what can i do with a 40g breeder?



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey i got a 40g breeder and a 36" light with 2 - 50w basking lamps and a night lamp...

this was a previous home to my turtle ... what can i put in there that is really cool?

i was thinkin maybe baby caymen... or some sort of lizard or snake.......


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

A ball python would go very nice in there. It could probably lives most of it's life in a 40 gallon terrarium.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

whats the diff between python and boa?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> whats the diff between python and boa?


Pythons are egg layers and incubate them and Boa babies emerge from eggs within the mother and are born live.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Depends on how much $$ you wanna spend


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

A cayman is gonna outgrow that 40 in no time.

I agree with a Ball Python. Hell you can keep a trio in there most likely for life!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

psychofish said:


> A cayman is gonna outgrow that 40 in no time. I agree with a Ball Python. Hell you can keep a trio in there most likely for life!


yea i have a long (8') and wide tank .... it was just a thought

whats a Trio? a frog?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

IMO, a 40g breeder is the best size for a large colubrid like a bullsnake, gopher snake, or even a rat snake. They can live their whole life in a 40g and they'll appreciate the extra room.

I wouldn't buy a caimen. Crocodilians are best left to zoos.

here's a pic of a bullsnake:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> A cayman is gonna outgrow that 40 in no time. I agree with a Ball Python. Hell you can keep a trio in there most likely for life!


yea i have a long (8') and wide tank .... it was just a thought

whats a Trio? a frog?
[/quote]

A trio is a group or set of three.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ackies!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> IMO, a 40g breeder is the best size for a large colubrid like a bullsnake, gopher snake, or even a rat snake. They can live their whole life in a 40g and they'll appreciate the extra room.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a caimen. Crocodilians are best left to zoos.
> 
> here's a pic of a bullsnake:


that thing looks kinda mean............


----------

